# Britton or Zurich for car insurance



## dub0605 (24 Jul 2008)

hi all, looking for a bit of feedback. i a due to renew my insurance policy and decided to shop around (i was with quinn but they put my policy up by €10 this year and the attitude i got was like it or lump it!!!) so i have gotten much much much cheaper elsewhere so now it is between 2 companies, zurich and britton. i was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on either of these or if anyone currently has a policy with them are they an ok company to be with?

thanks in advance


----------



## susie1 (24 Jul 2008)

i am with britton, they are great.  they are brokers though and the ins is actually by eagle star/zurich.  so when i rang for a quote to Zurich, the wouldn't quote me cos i was with Britton, i insisted on getting a quote and asked for a manager.  eventually the girl came back and said - ok i can quote you.  750e....(hundreds over what i paid the previous yr). i do think she just spat the figure out because i was told she couldn't quote me.

rang britton and got it for 241e.  i find the service great and they are easy to use, i've not had any claims though so i can't comment on that end.
i would/ will not use Zurich again, i've had too many problems with them in the past and they are hard to deal with.


----------



## Frank Zappa (24 Jul 2008)

I have stuck to a simple formula since I started driving.

I cast my mind back to all the phonecalls I had to make to get provisional driver insurance.

None of the "Big boys" would take my business at the time, so I don't give them my business now.


----------



## susie1 (24 Jul 2008)

Frank Zappa said:


> None of the "Big boys" would take my business at the time, so I don't give them my business now.


 
so are you an uninsured driver


----------



## dub0605 (24 Jul 2008)

thanks susie1, i didnt realise they were a broker. there is only about €30 in the difference between the quotes from both which isnt too bad but id rather pay that if one was better than the other


----------



## stefg (24 Jul 2008)

I'd look at all the details carefully before going with Britton Insurance. I got a fantastic quote from them previously and I was all set to take it until I saw that it had €4000 excess!

I guess this may suit some people looking for insurance but my understanding of this is that you are liable for the first €4000 of any large claim or the full amount of any claims under €4000.  This did not suit me at all.  It seemed excessive, especially when other companies were limiting the maximum excess to €500.

So my advice is read all the details of the quote carefully and be sure that it matches your needs and situation.


----------



## susie1 (24 Jul 2008)

i think my excess with britton is either zero or 150e, i will dbl check. 

copy of items included in the policy below.

Comprehensive cover
Windscreen cover
Breakdown assistant
Driving of other cars(this covers you third party only and your own car must be parked up)
Step back bonus protection.
Personal Accident benefits
Medical expenses
Replacement of locks


----------



## stefg (24 Jul 2008)

susie1 said:


> i think my excess with britton is either zero or 150e, i will dbl check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a lot more than I was offered, I guess they can do different specifications for insurance... I was offered very little with a huge excess but I was looking for insurance for a sporty car and I only had 1 years no claims and was living in Dublin and in my early 20s so I guess that may have been a factor.


----------



## dub0605 (24 Jul 2008)

our cover seems to be the same susie1. as far as i know i could put in €150 or something like that for the excess, think it gave me the option. so far it looks as though britton is the one to go for


----------



## Confused&Str (24 Jul 2008)

Hi - I have used Britton before.  The first year I went with them they got me a great price and I was quite happy.  But come renewal time, my policy went UP!  I rang them, and got a lower quote, but not much better.  Plus I had difficulty in getting the girl who handles my policy on the phone - left quite a few messages etc. but never got a call back.

In the end I went with insurance for Women, who are brokers for HSBC - as a woman all the little extras on the policy are great (such as handbag cover!) and it was €300 cheaper! so basically halved my policy price.

What I found was that Bitton give good quotes initially, but once your customer is assured, then when renewal time comes, they dont really try to get you the best quote.  i had my house ins with them too and found this to be the case there also.

Shop around - have a look online - there are some good quotes to be found if you nosey around a bit!


----------



## dub0605 (24 Jul 2008)

Confused&Str said:


> Shop around - have a look online - there are some good quotes to be found if you nosey around a bit!


 
i have shopped around, went on the net and phone to places. the cheapest i got were britton and zurich were next. axa were cheap too but wouldnt offer no claims bonus protection which i would rather have as i have 4 years already.

i had wondered what they would be like when he came around to renewal time and quotes. 

both axa and zurich do lady type covers which include your handbag. think i may be swaying away from britton (im glad i started this thread now!!)


----------



## Confused&Str (24 Jul 2008)

Hi dub,

sorry, the company I went with is actually called Its4women, and they are underwritten by HSBC.

this is their website:
http://www.its4women.ie/

have a look - you might get a good deal.  Even if they don't have the best price call them, get a quote, and then tell them that you have received a better quote elsewhere.  My friend did this, and they gave her a new quote €50 cheaper than the other one!  worth a try!


----------



## susie1 (25 Jul 2008)

Confused&Str said:


> What I found was that Bitton give good quotes initially, but once your customer is assured, then when renewal time comes, they dont really try to get you the best quote. i had my house ins with them too and found this to be the case there also.


 
i must say, this is the total opposite of what ive found with them.
also, i got an online quote from britton last week for a suburu wrx sti 2l and it was 1650e, i thought this was very high so i called them, they reduced it to 515e.......so i really find them great all around.
they return my calls, answer emails etc.

bty, i've no connection with them other than my ins


----------



## dub0605 (6 Aug 2008)

thanks all for your help. i decided to go with Britton so got all that sorted now.  i had rang zurich again, cause i had decided to go with them but when i rang they gave a much much more expensive quote over the phone than what i got online, im talking way over €100!!!! she told me that it's always cheaper online but if you do it online that you can pay by direct debit and they wouldnt match the price over the phone, very odd!!!! so that made my choice and i rang britton.

thanks again to everyone that helped me


----------



## MarySmyth (7 Aug 2008)

I know Zurich appear to higher than the same cover (and often more) offered by their own brokers like Chill.ie./ AA Insurance/ Cornmarket, etc

Amazing!


----------



## dem_syhp (7 Aug 2008)

Wow - that's odd that they wouldn't match it for you.  I was with lady star, taken over by zurich.  It's only 2 months since I've renewed mine and they matched, or with 20 Euro, my best quote.


----------



## Ger McNamara (9 Feb 2011)

*Zurich Insurance Nightmare*

I had dealings with Zurich Insurance company. I thought that i was dealing with a decent and respectable company when i claimed off a driver insured by this company. I was disgusted with their practice. After dealing with them for about six months - waiting for the claim to be resolved - i dropped the claim after deciding that i was dealing with a bunch of sharks. The most devious and underhand company that i have ever had the misfortune to engage with - and that was with the people who are on the front line. I know that they were only following orders but it taught me a lesson. The name sounds respectable and solid i.e Zurich- nothing could be further from the truth. Never again.Ger McNamara, Limerick city.


----------

